# 2017 JH Performance Outlaw 230X



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**JOIN the Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center**

2017 JH Performance Outlaw 230X being pushed by a Yamaha 250hp SHO (333 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Coastline tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin 741xs GPS/FF, Minn Kota 36v 112lb thrust Terrova on a quick release bracket, batteries with on-board battery charger & 110v plug, (2) 8ft Power Poles, Yamaha digital gauge, Bobs jackplate, Sea Star hydraulic steering, transom boarding ladder, easy access hatch to bilge, (2) rear storage boxes, transom livewell, rear bench seat, raised console w/storage underneath, lean post w/fold down footrest, double pipe burn bar w/LED light bar, mid-ship cooler basket, (2) K2 marine coolers, (2) bow storage boxes, navigation lights and a custom full length boat cover.

Mean looking Outlaw 230x by JH Performance Boats ready to hit the water today!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $58,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

